# Need some work done at my house



## RT-Marlin (May 16, 2008)

I need a 12x12 deck and play set moved 25ft. Gutters put up some water damage fixed in a bedroom. If anyone is interested please call Tim at 251-979-5301. My house is located in Lillian just over the bridge.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Pm sent


----------

